

Planet Labs Buys BlackBridge Satellite Unit to Expand Fleet - kochb
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-07-15/planet-labs-buys-blackbridge-s-satellite-unit-to-expand-fleet

======
kartikkumar
Start of consolidation in the smallsat industry. As more investors enter this
space, it's inevitable that consolidation will become an important priority.
Planet Labs is well-positioned after their recent $118 million round led by
the International Finance Corporation [1].

I'm writing an article that includes a case study of Planet Labs and their
position in this market. They have an interesting take on positioning
themselves as thought leaders for the sustainable use of space. I think that
they have the opportunity to generate a lot of impact on new entrants in the
market in this fashion.

Will be interesting to see how the market evolves over the coming 12 months,
especially in light of other deals like OneWeb [2] and Spire [3].

[1]
[http://ifcext.ifc.org/IFCExt/pressroom/IFCPressRoom.nsf/0/74...](http://ifcext.ifc.org/IFCExt/pressroom/IFCPressRoom.nsf/0/74AF6601CDB3D8B485257E260063B42D?OpenDocument)

[2]
[http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jun/25/broadband-...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jun/25/broadband-
space-race-airbus-virgin-group-join-oneweb)

[3] [https://spire.com/insights/news/continuing-our-massive-
growt...](https://spire.com/insights/news/continuing-our-massive-
growth-40m-series-b/)

